# Word of the Week - Week 37 2015



## SENC (Sep 6, 2015)

grum - another adjective with a couple meanings:

Morose; surly; sullen; glum.
Low; deep in the throat; guttural: as, a grum voice.
_Kevin would be a mighty grum chum if someone took his CK._

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 6, 2015)

I think Henry would be grum if his drone ended up in the drink .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2015)

My favorite grum was juicy fruit.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My favorite grum was juicy fruit.



I always tot it was grummy too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Didn't Hansel n Gretel leave a grum trail to find their way back home?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2015)

If dem damn varmits don't gets outts my yards I's a gonna grab my grum and give dem a what for.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

